# 3 months old today



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

3 months old today and 22" long. they grow up so fast


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww congrats!

I've got Bumblebee's sister! Cleo is three months today as well! 

She's out of Whitey and Jam hatched June 29, just like yours! Sweet!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats to You an Cleo. I think it's very cool being able to see the siblings as they grow. I will look for pics of Cleo


----------



## whoru (Sep 29, 2009)

congrats ver pretty gu


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice! Great to see another of Jango's siblings. Looks like Whitey and Jam make beastly babies.
Here's Jango: <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5051" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5051</a><!-- l -->
30" today.. :shock: 

It will be interesting to see how they all turn out a year or two from now.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've had him 2 weeks today and he was 20" when I got him. He is eating machine!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Jango is 30"!!! WOW! When did you get him? It does seem that all of Whitey/Jam babies are going to be big


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 29, 2009)

I got Jango on July 29th. Eating machine indeed, 1 adult mouse and 3+ dozen gutloaded superworms today.
Baby pic:


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey i got a jam whitey clutch member today his names zero. I just measured him and hes 22"


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quijibo, you had a month and a half on me feeding the beast. He generally will eat about a golf ball size of turkey, 2 chicken hearts, fuzzy mouse, and some cherries, blueberries at once. The mouse he gets once or twice a week. And when he doesn't get the mouse he gets more turkey


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I must be crazy, I measured him several times yesterday because it's not the easiest task and he was 22". Today I have measured several times again and he is 23 and 3/4 inches. That's insane!


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 29, 2009)

Jango's biggest growth sput so far was just recently, 4" in 10 days. :shock: 
I guess I'd better lay off the HGH. :lol:

How docile is BumbleBee? Jango has been a kitten ever since day one. His favorite passtime is sitting on my lap or in a warm bath (not on my lap in a warm bath, that would be creepy) while I remove leftover shed pieces. He'll actually lift his forelegs, or rub his head against your hand like a cat to get the stuff off. Today, he was a little more clingy than normal. After feeding him, he was following my hands around his bin as I was cleaning it out. I thought he was getting frisky and was thinking about taking a nip at me. I started rubbing his neck and noticed a little piece of shed sticking out. Everytime I bumped it, he would flick it with his hind foot, so I pulled it and it came off in one big piece. It's almost as if he's gotten so use to me helping him with his sheds, he expects me to do it all the time now. Spoiled already.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Too funny


----------



## Fork (Sep 29, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Hey i got a jam whitey clutch member today his names zero. I just measured him and hes 22"


I have a Jam/Whitey clutch member, i got him a couple weeks ago.


His name is Zero as well :butt


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Quijibo, he is very tame outside of his enclosure. His enclosure is outside on the patio so I think that makes him a bit more nervous. I named him Bumblebee after one of the opening scenes in Transformers: Rise of the fallen when Bumblebee comes exploding out of the garage guns blazing. A few times when I was messing around in his enclosure while he was in one of hides he exploded out of them with guns blazin and then he backed up, hopefully knowing I wasn't a threat. It's was pretty funny. I hope long term he will calm down even further from being ouside and not being threatened by anything. Ultimately I will build a big possibly 8x8 enclosure in the yard. That's very cool about you helping him shed. He shed last week. I wish I saw it cause except for his tail he shed in a one piece tube including his legs. He shed his tail the next day.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I could just imagine how tame he would be if I got him at 4 weeks old. I keep laughing about the warm bath comment. I'm always laughing at myself because my wife could be in bed and I'm sitting in the bathtub petting my lizard. Lol!


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 30, 2009)

Knock Knock Knock
"Honey, what are you doing in there?! Are you playin' with your lizard again?!"


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Lmao!!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Made excellent progress today. Bee is starting to come to me when I tap on the front of his enclosure. When he was in the tub I would tap on the tub and call him and 3 or 4 times he turned around and came to me and crawled up my arm. Then he just fell asleep for about an hour before I went to put him back in his house. When I put him in he walked behind his hide and I tapped on the front and he came back to me. I think it's going awesome for 2 weeks


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 30, 2009)

Cleo is getting used to me too! It was one week today that I've had her, and already, I can reach in the cage, and pet her with no mishap. I gently pet her back, and then pick her up. She doesn't run from me or anything. 

Bobby has some awesome animals. I too can't wait for the two week mark! I also ordered a harness online. Hopefully she'll fit into it soon.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

That's awesome, where did you find a harness? I used to have harnesses for some monitors long ago and I can't remember where they were from. They were better than the leashes out there


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 30, 2009)

Found an AWESOME site with great deals: petmountain.com this is the one I got:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.petmountain.com/product/reptile-leashes/507345/monitor-large.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.petmountain.com/product/rept ... large.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

My zero is an escape artist! Lol he gets into the other side of the cage when its seperated!


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank you Meg90, I will check it out.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's funny about Zero, what are you using to seperate the two sides


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 1, 2009)

Dvdh1 said:


> That's funny about Zero, what are you using to seperate the two sides


Well i the middle i have fine mesh to keep the substrate out. The I have about a 6 in piece of wood goin across the middle with tiles leaning over so they cant climb up. But last night i had put zero in a sleeping bin so he couldnt escape. Today when i woke up i went to check on him and xander. Xander was gone. So i started digging in his cage and he came marching up from behind my custom enclosure wondering what the noise was about. Geeze two escape artist on my hands


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's crazy! You need video surveilance (don't think I spelled that right) lol


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 4, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Dvdh1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's funny about Zero, what are you using to seperate the two sides
> ...


OMG zero is the greatest escape artinst EVER. Alright so i went to home depot bought a piece of plywood to strech accross the cage and go 2 feet up. WAY taller than he can stand. any way i have tarp lining the botton untill i can get it sealed. He climbed up the tarp jumped onto the front door (Mesh door) then jumped over the middle devider! He didnt hurt himself but he was on the other side of the cage that i dont want him in. So i had to mesh off the rest of the gap and make the front door close TIGHT. so i hope he doesnt find a new way out


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 4, 2009)

He keeps u on your toes. Lmao!


----------

